# Game Thread: Friday April 1st Phoenix vs. Minnesota



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* vs.







*


*Phoenix Suns (54-17) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves(37-34)* 
*Friday, April 1st, 6:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Minnesota Timberwolves

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Troy Hudson 
SG: Latrell Sprewell
SF: Trenton Hassell
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Michael Olowokandi 




*Key Reserves:*





























Wally Szczerbiak 
Sam Cassell 
Fred Hoiberg
Eddie Griffin

_*Previous Meetings: *_


Friday 3rd vs.Minnesota L 93-97  
Tuesday 4th @ Minnesota W 122-115 
Wednesday 2nd @ Minnesota W 108-79


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The last time the Suns played Minnesota they embarrased them, beating them by 29 on their home court. You can be sure that won't happen again. Minnesota should come out strong as they are battling for their playoff lives. Although they will be coming of back to back games that shouldn't effect their performance. However with Amare likely to return to the lineup I just can't seem losing this one, but I think it will be close.

*Prediction*

Suns 112
T-Wolves 107


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Suns 116
Wolves 87


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Wolves may be better now but the same argument goes to Nuggets and Philly. They are all just #8, on the verge kind of teams. We should win this one but may be difficult...

Well, who knows.. I mean I thought Philly would battle much harder since they are fighting for the 8th spot too. lol


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Suns 115
T wolves 99

marion 26/12
Nash 12/5/14


Go SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Although Minnesota will really want to win this game and come out fighting hard, Phoenix should have Amare back in this game and win it.

Prediction:

Suns 115
Wolves 102


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Suns 116
Wolves 98

As far as i know Amares back in the lineup and well rested, furthermore Steve's coming off a career night so i dont think the Minnosota really has a chance.


----------



## rafsox04 (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns 108
T-Wolves 94

Amare 26/8/2
Nash 17/1/12
Garnett 29/9/1

GO SUNS


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Suns 118
T-Wolves 111



See you guys courtside. :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> See you guys courtside. :biggrin:


Nice :biggrin: 

*Game Preview *

Sounds like Amare is probable to start tonight.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm expecting the Suns to win at home, but they have to play well, especially if a couple Wolves step up big to help the consistent KG. Playing well tonight means playing good D and taking care of the ball. The Suns could work more on limiting their turnovers, but maybe that would take them out of their free-flowing opportunistic style of play.

G-Force


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If the Suns take care of the ball and limit their turnovers then Minnesota wont be able to keep up tonight.

119-104 Suns.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

My prediction

Suns: 118
Wolves: 109

Best players:
Amare: 21 points 8 rebounds
Nash: 26 points 10 assists
Marion: 12 points 17 rebounds

Garnett: 15 points 15 rebounds 3 assist
Wally: 20 points 3 assists


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

104-95 Suns, 1:30 to go..

Damn, if Amare can make more foul shots, this game could be much more easier....!!! 

Damn.. . 104-97 Wolves. 

Not watching game, just the scores.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

106-97 Suns. 

I love Nash's free throws!!!! Man, many players really under-estimate the power of free throws. Amare needs to work on that big time and he'll find himself scoring 30+ per game easily. And somebody please enroll Hunter to Free Throw 101. That dude can't shoot FT at all.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare is a decent free throw shooter, he's just having a poor free throw game... good thing we are up... and tis not a playoff game.

I see Griffin played well when KG's out for foul trouble. But Nash stepped it up in the scoring department tonight.

Theres no doubt that he is an All-NBA First teamer.. assuming justice is uphold.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

107-98 Suns. 

Nice. The outcome is pretty smiliar to what I've expected.  

Good job Suns. And good job Nash!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

107-98 SUNS.

Good win against a desperate team. 

Although, we got hammered in the rebounding tonight 63 to 48. Damn.
But as long as we get the W.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

That was an inspired Minnesota team the Suns beat tonight. Looks like everyone had a solid game, except Marion on the offensive end who shot 5-22. Good to see Amare back in the lineup and playing well also. Go to give props to Nash who shot a red hot 10-14 from the field today. :cheers: 


All in all it was a good win for the Suns. Who would have thought that going into April the Suns would be 55-17. Incredible...


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> That was an inspired Minnesota team the Suns beat tonight. Looks like everyone had a solid game, except Marion on the offensive end who shot 5-22. Good to see Amare back in the lineup and playing well also. Go to give props to Nash who shot a red hot 10-14 from the field today. :cheers:
> 
> 
> All in all it was a good win for the Suns. Who would have thought that going into April the Suns would be 55-17. Incredible...



well said KidCanada. Nash has been on fire, triple double last game followed by tonights preformance: hes definitely filling out his mvp resume. Even when one player has trouble from the field (marion tonight) the suns have so much depth to their offense that it doesnt matter. What i also thought was how we won the game on a fourth quarter surge, that seems to be a trend in the way the suns finish their games and bodes well for the playoffs.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

We took care of the ball very well with only 7 turnovers. That is more like it. And yes, there is not much excuse for players that cannot consistently hit at least 2/3 of theri free throws. I'd like to sigh up Reggie Evan for FT101, too. Of course, Shaq would have to stay after class and shoot an extra 1000 free throws.

Nash was spectacular and the team hit their three pointers tonight. Marion was huge on the glass again. The bench was nothing to write home about, shooting a a combined 4-12 for 10 points, but a win is a win. 

G-Force


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I was really angry after the first half of yesterdays game... the Suns had been outrebounded by 21 (IN ONE HALF!!!!) and had given up 12 offensive boards (to their 2). They were also shooting a poorer percentage from the field than the Wolves.

Yet they were only down by 3!!! (Getting outrebouned by 21 and shooting worse than the other team and only losing by 3?? That shouldn't be possible.. but it happened). 

However everything changed in the second half. They outrebounded Minny by 6 in the second half and grabbed 11 offensive boards to Minny's 6. D'Antoni must have been furious with them at halftime.


----------

